# sears screamer ?



## Flathead31coupe (Aug 24, 2009)

what is the correct rim/tire size for the front


----------



## imfastareyou (Aug 24, 2009)

they made them with 20" or 16" front rims I think.  if you show us a picture some one can give you the correct wheel for that bike....


----------



## Flathead31coupe (Aug 24, 2009)

its has 16x1.75 on it now,can someone tell me anything about this bik with the # 502477230 33153


----------



## azhearseguy (Aug 25, 2009)

16 x 1.75 is the correct wheel size for the screamer. here is a picture of mine..this one is a 1971 model.


----------



## Flathead31coupe (Aug 25, 2009)

nice , mine is a screamer 2 i think, thats what the chaine gard says, how can i ck the serial # for its history...


----------



## azhearseguy (Aug 25, 2009)

Sears had their own serial # system we are still trying to decode it. but haven't had much luck yet with finding the date code on them.. best way is to look at the parts. murray made the screamer for sears so you can pretty much date them by the parts on them. i think the screamer 2 came out in 1970-72 if it has the BMA sticker on the seat tube. that dates it to at least a 1971 thats when they started utting those stickers on bikes..post a picture and i can try and help date it for you..


----------

